# 1920 E.C.Simmions Keen Kutter



## hotrod62 (May 7, 2012)

Ive had this old bike for a wile now finely  got a chance to get a few pictures i believe this to be a Simmons juvenile camel back #FB-1 made by Miami Cycle sold thru the E.C.Simmons hardware store 1920-21


----------



## dfa242 (May 7, 2012)

Wow!  Love that original condition - are those original tires?


----------



## bud poe (May 13, 2012)

Unbelievable!  If you ever decide to sell/trade please PM me, I'm building up a stable for my little girl...


----------



## bricycle (May 14, 2012)

bud poe said:


> Unbelievable!  If you ever decide to sell/trade please PM me, I'm building up a stable for my little girl...




...and stop calling yourself a "little girl"...I know you're hoarding bikes....lol!


----------



## josehuerta (May 14, 2012)

I've seen these grips repeatedly on the older bikes, but never in person. They are stacked leather, cork? Seem to have metal ferrules on each end, what holds them on? Does anyone have for sale, or even reproduce good copies. I've seen the Brooks grips - nice, but not the same. Don't mean to steal the thread, just thinking out loud.


----------



## bud poe (May 14, 2012)

bricycle said:


> ...and stop calling yourself a "little girl"...I know you're hoarding bikes....lol!




Hey but it makes it so much easier when the box shows up and I tell my wife "it's for her, not me!"....But yeah I've got a bit of a problem....
"Keen Kutter" has got to be one of the coolest bike names ever!


----------

